# Weight loss!!! Going on holiday on the 28th of june with the lady.



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi everybody!! first of all, im new to this site and really struggling how to use it haha.

Im going on holiday with the girlfriend. Im currently 14 st 8 pounds (but sometimes it 9, just depends what time of day etc) my bodyfat % is 19 and would like to get to 10% (not by the holiday though as this would be insane by the holiday i would like to drop a stone and any advice/diet plans are more than welcomed.

im not new to exercise and i frequently weight train and play basketball. my diet is good and i eat mostly clean food.

im 19 and go to uni, studying health promotion and personal training just to let you know something about me 

i dont know what else to say really so im not going too. so just advise me


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Welcome mate! Nice to have someone else i actually know on the site lol!

Have a read here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/diets-nutrition/

and..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/

They will help loads! Just use the site often your knowledge will grow and grow!

Nice to have you here Mike.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

you too mate


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

T5s will do the jobs, or do the lemon detox, for 20 days that will rip the fat off you!! (this is just a fast way no a good way) lol, hope u have a great time bud! Sorry I can't be more help but I'm on my phone,


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

ste2103 said:


> T5s will do the jobs, or do the lemon detox, for 20 days that will rip the fat off you!! (this is just a fast way no a good way) lol, hope u have a great time bud! Sorry I can't be more help but I'm on my phone,


PMSL, great multi tasking skills!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

When is it you're going on holiday mike? So we know how long your timeframe is...


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

ste2103 said:


> T5s will do the jobs, or do the lemon detox, for 20 days that will rip the fat off you!! (this is just a fast way no a good way) lol, hope u have a great time bud! Sorry I can't be more help but I'm on my phone,


i might sound stupid what what are both of those? and great multitasking too haha i dont mind it not being a good way i just wanna cut cut cut!!!

thanks for the advice people!! :beer: <<<(water)


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

im going on 28th june. so 80 days away. 11 weeks. . .

haha yeh every 2 weeks steve.

u good to hang tomorrow??


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

miketheballer said:


> i might sound stupid what what are both of those? and great multitasking too haha i dont mind it not being a good way i just wanna cut cut cut!!!
> 
> thanks for the advice people!! :beer: * <<<(water)*


PMSL at that!

I have no idea what these things are either, enlighten us you multi tasker!

And mike 11 weeks is deffo long enough, just gotta work hard!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> t5s speed up your metabalism, im pretty sure it just boosts natural levels of the stuff that your body produces anyway, something to do with the thyroid, im sure someone else will give a better explanation


Nice one, I'm suprised I've not heard of this tbh. :confused1:

Mike, move more, eat less


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> mike get some liposuction


 :lol: yeah mike, then drink your wasted fat cells from a straw when someone on a uni team is taking a free throw......EUGH SALTY!

STEEEEEEEEVE PERRY!

:laugh:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

steve you are one mother****ing ****


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

mmm yeah, sorry lol.

Well still a warm welcome IMO!


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

your both always ruining everything


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> calm down mate, everything will be ok, and if i didnt answer earlier, i am down for tomo night:thumb:


Should be a laugh lads! I'm off to bed though, nighty night! xxxx


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Right I'm going to cry myself to sleep now, and neg you! :ban:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> gay


What a succesful thread! LMAO.. I'm actually going this time, you should too steve we need our sleep to recover, and grow!


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

i wish u no growth!! and nightmares!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry to break up the private party 

T5s is the ECA stack in combined pill. I wouldn't worry about the lemon detox you'll lose a hell of a lot of muscle. To kick start you could do some kind of PMSF (Protein Sparing Modified Fast) like Lyle McDonalds Rapid Fat Loss. Or time your carbs around workouts only.

You've got 11 weeks mate, plenty of time to put a dent in your gut without doing anything too harsh. Good luck with it.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

UKWolverine said:


> Sorry to break up the private party
> 
> T5s is the ECA stack in combined pill. I wouldn't worry about the lemon detox you'll lose a hell of a lot of muscle. To kick start you could do some kind of PMSF (Protein Sparing Modified Fast) like Lyle McDonalds Rapid Fat Loss. Or time your carbs around workouts only.
> 
> You've got 11 weeks mate, plenty of time to put a dent in your gut without doing anything too harsh. Good luck with it.


haha no worries thanks for the advice!! :beer: :beer: t5's??? are they legal supplements? if so where can i get them? and what is lyle mcdonalds fat loss??


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

miketheballer said:


> haha no worries thanks for the advice!! :beer: :beer: t5's??? are they legal supplements? if so where can i get them? and what is lyle mcdonalds fat loss??


Google it Mike!


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

ste2103 said:


> T5s will do the jobs, or do the lemon detox, for 20 days that will rip the fat off you!! (this is just a fast way no a good way) lol, hope u have a great time bud! Sorry I can't be more help but I'm on my phone,


shouldn't use the phone while driving :beer:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bri said:


> Google it Mike!


good idea ****break :thumb:


----------



## robertmay (Mar 16, 2010)

miketheballer said:


> Hi everybody!! first of all, im new to this site and really struggling how to use it haha.
> 
> Im going on holiday with the girlfriend. Im currently 14 st 8 pounds (but sometimes it 9, just depends what time of day etc) my bodyfat % is 19 and would like to get to 10% (not by the holiday though as this would be insane by the holiday i would like to drop a stone and any advice/diet plans are more than welcomed.
> 
> ...


hi man welcome to uk m, I dropped a lot of body fat with a ketogenic diet been doing it for bout 8 weeks and lost my gut no probs I train hard and do this diet works a treat, google the anabolic diet or the lyle mcdonalds ketogenic diet, you will find it on here no doubt too man it's basicaly about eating very few carbs and forcing your body to use fat for fuel, do some research into it man good luck with the loss.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

just think it could be worse mate, i go on the 22nd may

she's very close to a 6 pack already, im closer to an 8 pack of beer

soon im going to throw in an ECA stack myself, my way of doing it it to lower the carbs (except pre and post workout) to as low as you can without feeling poo all the time and do am cardio whilst lifting heavy


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

davetherave said:


> just think it could be worse mate, i go on the 22nd may
> 
> she's very close to a 6 pack already, im closer to an 8 pack of beer
> 
> soon im going to throw in an ECA stack myself, my way of doing it it to lower the carbs (except pre and post workout) to as low as you can without feeling poo all the time and do am cardio whilst lifting heavy


haha i suppose i have a bit longer than you. . . .good luck with you pal. do u have a journal on here with your training??

:beer:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

stupid question. i've just seen the link haha.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

robertmay said:


> hi man welcome to uk m, I dropped a lot of body fat with a ketogenic diet been doing it for bout 8 weeks and lost my gut no probs I train hard and do this diet works a treat, google the anabolic diet or the lyle mcdonalds ketogenic diet, you will find it on here no doubt too man it's basicaly about eating very few carbs and forcing your body to use fat for fuel, do some research into it man good luck with the loss.


thanks for the advice man!! good luck with your training


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome to UKM


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> hows the weight loss going mike ? ...


its going alright man. im down to 18% now. doing cardio today and chest. deadlifted 150 yday and squatted 100 for 2 



hows training with you?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Mike,

Welcome to the board! So what fat burners have you decided to go for? Also are you using any protein powders? Just that some can be alot more low cal than others!

:beer: <<<<(Low cal whey protein blend)

Andy,

BBWarehouse


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

BBWarehouse said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Welcome to the board! So what fat burners have you decided to go for? Also are you using any protein powders? Just that some can be alot more low cal than others!
> 
> ...


i havent got any fat burners. . what ones do u recommend? i just have this basic whey protein. will be getting a low carb high protein one next from probably myprotein. . .


----------

